# Cycling anyone?



## titmouse (Feb 7, 2012)

Got pics of your bikes post them up! I will once I get home from work =)


----------



## titmouse (Feb 7, 2012)

Aluminum frame, Shimano STI 105 components, generic aero carbon fork


----------



## WickedGood (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't have a pic of my bike on this computer but I mountain bike!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 8, 2012)

Older Fuji Roubaix, steel frame, a mix of Shimano 105 and Ultegra, carbon seat post and bars. 

I don't have a pic handy on my phone, but that's my go to bike, after selling all my others, the Fuji was the one I kept.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't access the link to upload pic of my road bike from my phone.  But it's a Trek 1.1 Alpha with stock bontrager gears, Aero bars, clipless pedals.  Good beginner bike.  Hopefully I will be able to upgrade to carbon frame/wheels or just upgrade to an additional bike.


----------



## Nerd13 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't have pictures of any of my bikes available. :sad:

I'm looking forward to better weather so I can get on them soon. I suppose I could ride the mt bike but the ice kind of sucks haha.


----------



## shfd739 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ill have to find one of mine.

I have an older Klein Pulse Comp. Mix of LX/XT components, super light frame, Crankbrothers Egg Beater pedals, nicer Bontrager wheels with skinny tires. 

When I got it 12 years ago I was riding 10 miles a few times a week. I havnt ridden seriously in years but that is changing now.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 8, 2012)

1970s Raleigh Steel frame only as of now.





 Windsor Aluminum frame with Shimano Alivio components. 





 Windsor The Hour. Steel Chromoly frame, Single speed. Cinelli Campione del mondo handlebar. As you can see I love cycling =)


----------



## titmouse (Feb 8, 2012)

As of now the road bike is my daily commuter.


----------



## WickedGood (Feb 8, 2012)

My Trance x while vacationing in CO. THIS is what keeps me sane.  I think this will work.....
Don't know how to make it show up in the thread.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 8, 2012)

26 or a 29er?


----------



## BandageBrigade (Feb 8, 2012)

No pic, but I have a specialized crosstrail sport hybrid. Anyone going to make it to the hawkeye state in july for ragbrai?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll post a picture of my baby when I get home  Only have the one road bike right now. Hoping to get an MTB and a hybrid commuter in the near future


----------



## systemet (Feb 9, 2012)

Nerd13 said:


> I'm looking forward to better weather so I can get on them soon. I suppose I could ride the mt bike but the ice kind of sucks haha.








You just need a pair of these.  They work great, but you might want to wear a helmet as well.  

A few years back a chained my up under a drain pipe when it was about -3C, went to ride it to work the next day, and it must have got warmer at some point, because I had a coffee cup sized piece of ice formed over the shifter on one side.  It was a longer ride than normal.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 9, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I'll post a picture of my baby when I get home  Only have the one road bike right now. Hoping to get an MTB and a hybrid commuter in the near future



Check out www.bikesdirect.com


----------



## WickedGood (Feb 16, 2012)

With all you adrenaline junkies out there I can't believe there aren't more mountain bikers among us..............


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2012)

Anyone doing EMS Memorial Bike Ride?


----------



## titmouse (Feb 16, 2012)

I have never heard of those rides. Unfortunately we are having a memorial ride for cyclist that lost his life on Wednesday morning here in Miami... =/


----------



## WickedGood (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope one day to do the memorial ride.  Can't afford it on my current salary but looks like a blast.  One day-- KY-DC!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Feb 17, 2012)

The Event Medical company I work for occasionally is looking at forming a Bicycle Team for the County Fairs that we are picking up this next year.  It has been a while since I have been on a bicycle, but was thinking about it... after all, isn't is "like riding a bike"?  ^_^


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2012)

Jon said:


> Anyone doing EMS Memorial Bike Ride?



I thought about it, but I've got too many things on my plate already ... I think some of our Bike Medics will be riding at least some of it.


----------



## Krispy Jordan (Mar 19, 2012)

I just sold my mountain bike and I miss it. :mellow:


----------



## WickedGood (Mar 21, 2012)

Why would you do such a silly thing?  
Mountain biking is what keeps me sane.


----------

